# The Mandalorian (Spoilers)



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

So I think this show was pretty well done, (I think it deserves its own thread)but I have lots of questions:


Why does this series (set 5 years after ROTJ) seem to ignore any acknowledgement  of the "Jedi"- maybe that is by design? Weird the mando doesnt know what the "force" is?

Wouldn't most everyone in the galaxy know of Jedi Master Yoda?

Was "baby yoda" F'n with the storm troopers in the last episode or are they really that bad a shot?

Supposedly  next season they will introduce original SW characters?-  I think its okay as is, unless its just a one off episode with Luke passing by looking for power converters...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm not even going to read your post, but I have finally been able to get on to Disney + and have watched the first 3 episodes. I am loving it so far. Hopefully I can finish it up this week and then rejoin this thread to discuss.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So I think this show was pretty well done, (I think it deserves its own thread)but I have lots of questions:
> 
> 
> Why does this series (set 5 years after ROTJ) seem to ignore any acknowledgement  of the "Jedi"- maybe that is by design? Weird the mando doesnt know what the "force" is?
> ...


I believe this is all supposed to take place on the edge of the galaxy so it could just be assumed that they are remote enough that we're supposed to believe Jedis/Yoda aren't common knowledge.

Put me in the group who thinks the first part of the last episode with the storm troopers was great. 1) Them sitting there BS-ing and bitching at each other was funny. 2) I don't think Baby Yoda had anything to do with them missing so many times, I think it was poking fun at the joke about storm troopers being horrible shots and it was hilarious.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 31, 2019)

I just wanted to see a battle between Apollo Creed vs. Gina Carano vs. the Red Viper in a "Battle Royale".  Yes, Apollo Creed is past his prime, but who would win  this three way battle.  My money is on Gina.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2019)

And too bad Nick Noltes character didn’t make it!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So I think this show was pretty well done, (I think it deserves its own thread)but I have lots of questions:
> 
> 
> Why does this series (set 5 years after ROTJ) seem to ignore any acknowledgement  of the "Jedi"- maybe that is by design? Weird the mando doesnt know what the "force" is?
> ...


We finished it last night. Awesome show, 4.8 stars for me. 0.2 star deduction for the single episode that wasn't quite as good, where they helped the shrimp farmers. That episode seemed a bit of a throw away, although it did introduce the shock trooper woman, who was awesome.

I think the Jedi are a forgotten thing by this time in the Galaxy. Remember, even Luke had no idea what a Jedi was, or who Obi Wan or Yoda was. The Jedi had all been killed off or hidden away a full generation before, and the Empire had risen during that time and (presumably) deleted all mention of the Jedi in their public school textbooks. 

I agree with @jeb6294, the storm trooper scene was hilarious and was total fan service, validating all previous memes.

I hope they leave the show alone and don't bring any of the main SW characters, unless like you said it's just an incidental appearance. This type of story is what I was hoping for all along since I was a kid - more of the Star Wars universe, not necessarily the Skywalker / vader story. 

Yeah we were all bummed about Nick Nolte's character getting killed. For a while we were wondering if IG-11 killed him, but it became pretty apparent that it was the speeder troopers. I was a little disappointed IG-11 didn't make it, too. 

One of my problems with the plot was when they were in the Imperial safehouse and surrounded by the storm troopers, why didn't they just shoot Moff Gideon right then?  If as Apollo Creed said, the storm troopers will scatter as soon as their commander is taken out, it seems like that would have been a decent move.

Also I think one of the things that makes this show so much better than other Star Wars (or Marvel) is how the Mandalorian keeps getting the shit kicked out of him. But they need to be careful to keep him human so that we continue to believe that is is actually vulnerable to being killed, or else most of the tension will be gone. They did a decent job of that with the last episode where he gets blown up and almost dies of a TBI, but they're getting perilously close to turning him into a Marvel super hero/Iron Man with all the non-fatal CGI falls and wall slams that he inexplicably survives.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 2, 2020)

Not crazy about the guy they've got playing Moff Gideon.  He seems more like an accountant than an evil lord of the empire.  Maybe they were short staffed after the death star got blowed up and he got a field promotion because he was the emporer's CPA?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2020)

Dleg - I can dig the story line about the Jedi being on the outs, I forget that Luke was sort of the last one and was 15 years after the fall of the republic.

Jeb- That guy reminds me of the guy who was the chicken franchise owner in breaking bad?

-- my bad, that dude was in breaking bad!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 2, 2020)

The show was great. It's been officially renewed for Season 2 (not sure if they announced the dates yet). I know before it started they were talking about the possibility of a feature film, but I think the TV show format is great. I also really dig that it's been released on a schedule and not all at once. I'm looking forward to seeing where everything goes.

I agree that stormtroopers are just terrible shots. My wife was SO PISSED OFF when they kept punching Baby Yoda. 



Dleg said:


> We finished it last night. Awesome show, 4.8 stars for me. 0.2 star deduction for the single episode that wasn't quite as good, where they helped the shrimp farmers. That episode seemed a bit of a throw away, although it did introduce the shock trooper woman, who was awesome.


I completely disagree. That was one of the better episodes. The only one that felt like a throw away to me was the Eps 5: Gunslinger, where he and the kid were hunting that lady in the desert, and the kid betrayed him.



jeb6294 said:


> Not crazy about the guy they've got playing Moff Gideon.  He seems more like an accountant than an evil lord of the empire.  Maybe they were short staffed after the death star got blowed up and he got a field promotion because he was the emporer's CPA?


LOL, I don't know. I see what your saying, but I'm used to seeing him (Giancarlo Esposito) play a bad guy in a lot of movies. Yeah, he's not a tough guy, but he plays a good smart, evil type. He's been a mob boss/lieutenant or just a general asshole in a lot of "black movies" (funny because he's actually Italian, but was born in Denmark). He's been in a TON of Spike Lee's movies. I'm glad to see him get some mainstream love.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2020)

I also like that its kind of like a western / 80's tv show where there is a different "problem" to solve each episode that is tied to, but a little unrelated to the overall story


----------



## P-E (Jan 3, 2020)

We ended up getting Disney + just for this show.   I think the season was well done and looking forward to next season.  Finally saw The Last Jedi and was a bit disappointed.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2020)

^-E-4 mafia for sure...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


>


Apparently it was Jason Sudeikis and Adam Pally

https://comicbook.com/starwars/2019/12/27/star-wars-the-mandalorian-stormtroopers-jason-sudeikis-baby-yoda-scene/


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 3, 2020)

I saw that.  I still think it's funny that people are flipping out so much because they punched baby yoda.  They do realize that it's just a TV show and baby yoda isn't real don't they?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2020)

I think the best part of this show is the "Baby Yoda" nickname that got created by someone (on the _Internets_) &amp; regardless of what the characters actual name is they will be forever called _Baby Yoda_...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Officially the name of the Baby Yoda character is "The Child"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Officially the name of the Baby Yoda character is "The Child"


The show obviously has a thing for names in the format of "The (noun)"


The show is called "The Mandalorian"

Baby Yoda is "The Child"

Episode list:

The Mandalorian

The Child

The Sin

Sanctuary

The Gunslinger

The Prisoner

The Reconing

Redemption


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2020)

I reject the use of "the child" to refer to baby yoda...


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry I am late to the thread. Huge star wars nerd. I really enjoyed the series. They had a great collection of writers, producers, and directors that each took the lead on a few episodes but also supported others on the other episodes. I think that is why this was much more successful than the sequels. Plus this was more of a side-story and not trying to expand on some story that has already been stretched out with the prequels.

Plus baby yoda. How can you go wrong with that?


----------



## Violator (Sep 3, 2020)

Season 2 - October!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 15, 2020)

Mini-ble1 and I just finished watching season 1 and he's already told me when season 2 is starting. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 15, 2020)

So I saw that Season 2 is being released sometime in October?  I think I might actually attempt to watch this series since I now have Disney+ (yayaaaa, sister giving me access for Hamilton) and I don't feel like watching anything on Netflix recently.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 31, 2020)

Time to bump this thread. We watched Episode 1 of Season 2 last night. Pretty damn good. Great reveal at the end. I'll say no more until enough of you have seen it to discuss.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2020)

You guys have Disney+?


----------



## P-E (Nov 1, 2020)

I thought it was good too.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

I loved the episode! So much I want to talk about!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it time @Road Guy? It's your thread.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2020)

its says spoilers in the title so I am cool if you all want to ruin the one thing I have left to look forward to.....


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is bullshit!!!* Disney needs to take a lesson from Netflix and release the whole season instead of this one episode per week crap!


----------



## P-E (Nov 4, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> *This is bullshit!!!* Disney needs to take a lesson from Netflix and release the whole season instead of this one episode per week crap!


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Violator (Nov 4, 2020)

Its the only way they get 2 months of plus-purchase out of most of us.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 5, 2020)

I kinda like the non-binging weekly drop. Often binging feels like over-eating. It's feels really good at the time, but I usually regret it later. But I'm an cranky old man. LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 5, 2020)

What D+ does need to do though is have more than 1 original show per year. That shit is frustrating. They talked about so many shows when they launched (The Mandolorian, Captain America + Winter Soldier, WandaVision, etc)... We're oh year 2 and they have only dropped one major new show.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2020)

Agree, I was a fan of a lot of the stuff they owned on netflix - the punisher and daredevil I thought were well done - Id be more likely to be a regular subscriber if they found a way to ressurect those.  There isnt really much on there &amp; I woudl figure if you have little kids people probably own most of those movies anyway.

I dont plan to get Disney plus until maybe thanksgiving week or mid December depending how much time we take off work to have something to watch


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 5, 2020)

We watch Disney+ regularly. More than both Netflix and Hulu. If we just want to watch something random, we usually go to D+ first. I mean, all Disney movies, Disney channel TV shows, Star Wars, Marvel, and don't sleep on National Geographic. Plus all the Fox stuff they got in the merger (e.g. Simpsons and Family Guy)

I have the bundle that includes ESPN+ and Hulu. It's a good deal IMO


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2020)

how much was that one?

We canned netflix a few month ago. I will need to catch up on Cobra Kai when Season 3 comes out, but lately there stuff hasnt been very good.

I get Hulu through my kids college subscription, so I can at least mooch of my kid a little -

Honestly with college football back on Ive  been watching just regular over the air TV


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2020)

I like the weekly thing. Gives me something to look forward to in 2020. Pretty much the only thing to look forward to.

I think we might watch episode 1 again tonight. I've seen a bunch of articles pointing out all kinds of fan-geek easter eggs, and I want to go back and pay closer attention now. Plus it was just bad-ass.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2020)

Episode 2 is excellent.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m thinking of ditching Netflix too. Used to be several good original shows, but those seem to have dried up and the cost keeps creeping up. Would need to see if moms show is over though because she uses my Netflix to watch some series.


----------



## Violator (Nov 9, 2020)

So far season 2 is a little slow. Its always good to see Tatooine though.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Episode 2 gave me the creeps though. Sooo many creepy crawlies. And bugs/arachmids don't usually bother me but I guess in large numbers they do.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2020)

Violator said:


> So far season 2 is a little slow. Its always good to see Tatooine though.


I guess that depends on your definition of slow. It's been pretty action packed.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 11, 2020)

I disagree.  I was laughing my ass off. The way I see it, this is like yhe baby turtles. The momma lays tons of eggs, expecting only a handful to actually grow up. The rest have the honor of feeding poor starving seagulls. Or in this case, Baby Yoda.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 12, 2020)

Just more of today's overly sensitive pansies who aren't happy nowadays unless they can find a reason to be offended by something.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2020)

great success! my daughter forked over the disney + fee so I watched EP2 with her last night, that scene at the end when Baby Yoda popped an egg in as it ended was F'n hysterical..

&amp; yeah defin too many spiders in that one..


----------



## Dleg (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah but Baby Yoda eating the embryonic face hugger was worth it.

And it's been totally lost among the egg controversy, but hearing Baby Yoda "talk" was pretty entertaining. We hit rewind for that.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2020)

I watched ep 3 and I couldnt really see the point in it, other than there are other types of mandalorians?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Violator (Nov 17, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I watched ep 3 and I couldnt really see the point in it, other than there are other types of mandalorians?


I think it also linked the Empire remnants to that guy at the end of the first season. I cant recall his characters name.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 19, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I watched ep 3 and I couldnt really see the point in it, other than there are other types of mandalorians?


It was a huge tie in to the Clone Wars and Rebels animated series, which covered the history of Mandalore in pretty significant detail. Obi Wan even had a squeeze there, if I recall correctly, it was that Mandalorian woman's mom.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

i never watched the clone wars (assuming you mean the cartoon?)

Ill have to rewatch it - wife was yapping through most of it


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I have not seen Clone Wars either (maybe I should) but I know screenrant.com explains a lot about the different references and Easter eggs they pack into The Mandolorian episodes. Many of these relate to Clone Wars, video games, books, and other stuff I have not partaken in and some are from the original trilogy. 

For instance, did you notice any resemblance with the bottom half of this crane?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes the Clone Wars "cartoon". It was kind of cheesy at the very beginning, but it got pretty good. The last season that went up on Disney Plus earlier this year (Season 7) is essentially 3 movies, and two of them are some of the best Star Wars I have seen. Don't let the fact that they're animated drive you away. There's some great stuff in there, and the series really builds the characters of Anakin and Obi Wan, and creates two of the greatest characters in the Star Wars world - Ashoka Tano and Maul (okay he was created already, but he was never developed as a character until the Clone Wars aminated series).

Rebels is also a little cheesy at the beginning, but again gets really good and has some epic confrontations with Maul, Darth Vader, Obi Wan, and others.

As an extra selling point, both series were headed by Dave Filoni, who is part of the Mandalorian Team and generally considered to be the heir to George Lucas' visions of the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Violator (Nov 22, 2020)

This weeks episode was worth the 9 credits


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2020)

The lego Star Wars holiday special is a diamond in the rough~~~~ +1000


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2020)

Is it? We were debating whether to watch.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2020)

i havent been a fan of the leggo movies but this one is really well done and a good trip through the star wars universe - it is sort of like "A Christmas Story" but in a galaxy far far away..


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i havent been a fan of the *leggo* movies but this one is really well done and a good trip through the star wars universe - it is sort of like "A Christmas Story" but in a galaxy far far away..


Who you talkin' 'bout??

Haha kidding, haven't seen this lego movie but I'm a fan of the Batman lego movie!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2020)

lol sorry about that, I am sure your movies would be great!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i havent been a fan of the leggo movies but this one is really well done and a good trip through the star wars universe - it is sort of like "A Christmas Story" but in a galaxy far far away..


We watched it last night. You were right -  a pretty entertaining ride through all the Star Wars franchises, and some pretty funny fan service jokes.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2020)

I am The Emperor, and you will be my apprentice, the supreme leader...


----------



## Violator (Nov 30, 2020)

Last episode was very good, but------------\/

If this takes place after ROTJ, but before TFA. Will they eventually explain why The Child (Grogu) isnt mentioned in TFA?

I know we should just enjoy the spaghetti western but I think all the SW Nerds will have questions!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 30, 2020)

I assumed this was going on in a different part of the universe since the Mandalorian had never heard of Jedis before.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 30, 2020)

See I thought I’d read something when it first came out that it was taking place well after all the SW movies so it’s in the same universe but no real ties to any of the movies.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 1, 2020)

Best episode yet. Which is saying a lot.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2020)

The Google Sucks says:



9 ABY
 




The *Mandalorian takes place* in 9 ABY – nine years after A New Hope and, interestingly, five years after the Emperor's defeat in Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 1, 2020)

Violator said:


> Last episode was very good, but------------\/
> 
> If this takes place after ROTJ, but before TFA. Will they eventually explain why The Child (Grogu) isnt mentioned in TFA?
> 
> I know we should just enjoy the spaghetti western but I think all the SW Nerds will have questions!


I'm sure they will work something into the plot that explains it, exactly how they worked Ahsoka not being in Revenge of the Sith despite being such a major character up to that point. 

I really loved how Ahsoka turned out. Mature, badass. Basically what I would have expected. I hope she comes back some more, because it seems like they're done with her already.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Maybe Din Djarin doesn't connect Grogu with the Skywalker/Palatine jedis that are prominent in the sequel films. There are some other jedis still alive that aren't really mentioned in the movies but other canon.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow. 

Can't accuse Season 2 of being uneventful now.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

okay so no spoilers until Friday night in the CONUS


----------



## Violator (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 5, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> okay so no spoilers until Friday night in the CONUS


Well in that case I'll just say .... holyfuckingshit!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2020)

So BF is gonna be a good guy?


----------



## P-E (Dec 6, 2020)

I liked Friday's episode.  Did he leave the jet pack behind?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing!

Also the wife drug us to family Christmas photo shoot and I took the baby with us... 

View attachment D0C07C66-1FA0-46E5-B1D6-38D9FE5451B9.jpeg


----------



## Dleg (Dec 7, 2020)

This show is amazing. It's just crammed full of detail. Fans have translated the code Boba Fett displays to show the armor belongs to him. Yes it's in a "real" language created for the Mandalorians prior to the show. This is nerd level 1,000,000:

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/the-mandalorian-season-2-boba-fett-message-translation-star-wars/


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2020)

P-E said:


> I liked Friday's episode.  Did he leave the jet pack behind?


he just has to press a button on his arm and it will come back to him.  Since they already showed that trick, that's probably why it looks like he left it.


----------



## Violator (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> how much was that one?
> 
> We canned netflix a few month ago. I will need to catch up on Cobra Kai when Season 3 comes out, but lately there stuff hasnt been very good.
> 
> ...


Disney+ is $6.99 /mo
The bundle with D+ Hulu and ESPN+ is $12.99 /mo


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Violator said:


> View attachment 19812


Well in the star Wars universe, there are several races that are small. Just look at Babu Frik. He's smaller than C3PO's head at 85 years old.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

Whats everyones thoughts on reuniting the prequal actors for this Ben Kenobi show on Disney+?

Supposed to be set 10 years post Revenge of the Sith so I assume we would see more Darth Vador and less Hayden Christensen?

If not I hope he took some more acting lessons...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2020)

They announced so many new Star Wars shows yesterday I don't know what to think. I'm excited but also expecting at least one of them to end up being shitty. 

I think it would be great to have the original actors back. But Hayden Christensen.... I liked the Clone Wars version of Anikin way better.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

I think the world could really use a series focused on Vader in between EP III and IV.  Just need a tall dude and James Earl Jones...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Dleg said:


> They announced so many new Star Wars shows yesterday I don't know what to think. I'm excited but also expecting at least one of them to end up being shitty.
> 
> I think it would be great to have the original actors back. But Hayden Christensen.... I liked the Clone Wars version of Anikin way better.


Disney was forced to announce a lot. The main complaint about Disney plus is that it doesn't have enough original content. I'm sure Disney is going to roll out these shows slowly. I bet many of them are still in the idea of phase.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 18, 2020)

Dleg said:


> View attachment 20197


No idea what that was about. Maybe it has to do with the droid discrimination?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 18, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Maybe Din Djarin doesn't connect Grogu with the Skywalker/Palatine jedis that are prominent in the sequel films. There are some other jedis still alive that aren't really mentioned in the movies but other canon.


I WAS WRONG! 

But now I have several questions about continuity in the sequels. Why wasn't Grogu mentioned in the sequels? Did he die when Ben Solo destroyed Luke's Jedi academy?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 18, 2020)

Triple post


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 18, 2020)

I assume everyone stuck around for the after credit scene of the season finale?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2020)

P-E said:


> I liked Friday's episode.  Did he leave the jet pack behind?


That was one of the things that didn’t make a lot of sense to me. He spent half the episode running up and down that hill. Dude, you’ve got a jet pack sitting right there?!?!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Violator (Dec 19, 2020)

Mind

Fucking 

Blown


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah pretty awesome.  Definitely watch past the end of the credits!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice lead in to Bobba's series!


----------



## Violator (Dec 20, 2020)

Cropped for spoiler


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2020)

Next new episode Christmas of 2021.  My son is depressed.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2020)

damn!

but does this mean no more baby yoda?


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> damn!
> 
> but does this mean no more baby yoda?


Not a chance. Disney will feature baby Yoda in some other SW project.  $$$


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah Jesus Christ, how many additional Disney + Star Wars series were announced this week? Book of Boba Fett, a Luke Skywalker show, and I think there was another one I saw. So 13 now?  Awesome I guess, but my fear that they will ruin Star Wars is rising.... Dave Filoni is awesome but he can't keep tabs on 13 shows.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 21, 2020)

Dleg said:


> Yeah Jesus Christ, how many additional Disney + Star Wars series were announced this week? Book of Boba Fett, a Luke Skywalker show, and I think there was another one I saw. So 13 now?  Awesome I guess, but my fear that they will ruin Star Wars is rising.... Dave Filoni is awesome but he can't keep tabs on 13 shows.


I seriously doubt they will have all those shows running concurrently. My guess is we get 3 or 4 shows per year at most. 

Like I said before, they were forced to announce a lot because the main complaint about Disney+ is not enough new content.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope they are not repeating themselves. Because after The Force Awakens was a success they came up with all these spin offs and while Rogue One was really good,  Solo was terrible, The Last Jedi should be deleted from the archives forever. I think we got spared from a Lando movie.

Ive already cancelled Disney + - The only other movies on there I may watch I already own.  I assume many people have done the same.


----------



## Violator (Dec 22, 2020)

My brother is in the Air Force and sent me this pic of them in flight refueling Luke’s Xwing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 22, 2020)

I know I"m in the minority, but I really enjoyed Solo and I didn't mine The Last Jedi. Both were better than the prequels


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2020)

I like all Star Wars, ultimately. Solo was fine, but no where near as good as The Mandalorian. Same with the sequels. They were okay but I would have preferred it if they were made with the same standards and reverence shown in The Mandalorian. But I am hopeful that the new shows will fill in some of the gaps and make the sequels better, like the Clone Wars did for the prequels. After watching all of the Cloe Wars, the prequels seem so much better than they did the first time around.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 11, 2021)

What ate your thoughts? I guess I liked her character, but I guess I won't really miss anything if she doesn't come back in season 3.

The Mandalorian's Gina Carano will no longer be part of Star Wars universe


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 11, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> What ate your thoughts? I guess I liked her character, but I guess I won't really miss anything if she doesn't come back in season 3.
> 
> The Mandalorian's Gina Carano will no longer be part of Star Wars universe


I didn't realize they had confirmed a season 3. It just kind of felt like The Mandalorian was over, and now it's time for the Boba Fett series. I kind of suspect that none of The Mandalorian cast is *currently* employed by Lucasfilm. 

But saying they won't bring her back IS a pretty big deal. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2021)

She appears to be the latest victim of the woke mob. If this is how they are going to operate, expect the first two seasons of The Mandelorian to be the last decent Star Wars product out of Disney any time soon.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flyer_PE said:


> She appears to be the latest victim of the woke mob. If this is how they are going to operate, expect the first two seasons of The Mandelorian to be the last decent Star Wars product out of Disney any time soon.


Doesn’t really make a difference to me if she’s back or not. I’m more concerned with the double standard. Liberal compares Trump to Nazi’s and their “enlightened”. Conservative does it and they’re blacklisted.


----------



## Violator (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> Doesn’t really make a difference to me if she’s back or not. I’m more concerned with the double standard. Liberal compares Trump to Nazi’s and their “enlightened”. Conservative does it and they’re blacklisted.


Same here. Pedro Pascal has made the same kind of statements from a leftist viewpoint and he gets a pass.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 12, 2021)

lol. Woke. You think she held the madalorian series together? She won’t be missed in the next season.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2021)

akwooly said:


> lol. Woke. You think she held the madalorian series together? She won’t be missed in the next season.


Her relative importance to the show isn't the point. Being written off a show because the character isn't going anywhere or just plain poor performance is fine. Being canned from a job because of an opinion expressed on social media is a problem and it's happening to more than just actors. If playing the Nazi/Holocaust card gets you canned, why then does Pedro Pascal get a pass after doing the exact same thing in 2018? The double standard is pretty stark.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 12, 2021)

This was on my FB just this morning...in this case I guess it’s okay because it’s anti-Trump/Republican.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 12, 2021)

Disney has the freedom to not associate with Gina Carano just as you have the freedom to cancel Disney.


----------



## Violator (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone still giving money to Disney and liberal trash like Mark Hamill should rethink their investment.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2021)

I view actors pretty much the same as any trade. I couldn't care less if an electrician I hire is a full blown communist or believes we are being governed by little green aliens. My only concern is his performance as an electrician. Actors are there to entertain me, nothing more, nothing less.

In the case of Disney's talent choices and reasons behind them, I only make the observation that if they place higher priority on virtue signaling and keeping the twitter mob happy than on telling a good story, their product will be garbage. I cite The Last Jedi as exhibit A.


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2021)

How Disney can fire Carano but REHIRE pervy scumbags like Gunn is beyond me. The guy makes routine pedophilia tweets, and DISNEY of all companies rehires him because he was just so heartwarmingly apologetic... 

Guess cash grabs speak much louder than words...


----------



## Violator (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## akwooly (Feb 12, 2021)

Violator said:


> Anyone still giving money to Disney and liberal trash like Mark Hamill should rethink their investment.


Cancel harder.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 12, 2021)

Violator said:


> View attachment 21204


I'm not sure if this was intended as a joke, as commentary, or to be factual. But I feel the need to point out that this is obviously a fake tweet. Twitter only shows the date with a tweet if it's older than 1 week. If it was really from today it would say "5h" (for example) instead of "Feb 12" to let you know how long ago it was posted.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------

